
Show HN: A game I made to explain binary search to non programmers - mfbx9da4
http://treasure.surge.sh/?about
======
cyborgx7
Not sure the warmer, colder thing works.

Shouldn't 5, for example, have been colder, in this example?

[https://i.imgur.com/AiKIuDC.png](https://i.imgur.com/AiKIuDC.png)

~~~
mfbx9da4
Yeah fair, I'm calculating distance as the sum of horizontal distance +
vertical distance which is 7 for both (1) and (5) - but I should calculate
hypotenuse. Thanks for spotting this.

~~~
cyborgx7
Ah, I see. Makes sense when you know it. Explaining it would solve the problem
for me. Can't win a game I don't know the rules to, you know.

------
HNLurker2
I always do this to find the scene I was last when watching a movie

~~~
mfbx9da4
ah that's actually a much simpler way of explaining it haha!

